# Can anyone name this large bird?



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Coopers are the bird feeder aces of the raptor world.


I have a Cooper’s hawk that visits my backyard to dine on squab.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

What is that?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Pigeon or Dove.


----------

